# BBQ Cook-Off



## curecf (Aug 20, 2011)

On September 17th, we will be having a BBQ contest in Glasgow, KY to benefit the Cystic Fibrosis Foundation. It is $50 to enter, and the grand prize is a Bayou Classic Smoker worth over $700. You can enter in ribs, pulled pork, and shoulder. Additional categories are Jackpot Baked Beans & Best Sauce. Entry fee for baked beans and best sauce is $5 each. Turn in times will start at 3:30 pm. All meat must be cooked on site by charcoal, gas, or wood. For an entry form and rules please email me at [email protected] or post your email address below. Check out our facebook page
http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php...10650555654052

Come out for a great time and a GREAT Cause!


----------



## shiz-nit (Aug 21, 2011)

Yea I saw this on another BBQ site.

I live in Somerset so it is close… what kind of judging will it be? KCBS, Memphis or just some average Joe’s off of the street?

What kind of area do I get? Does it have electric and water? Can I put up my tent?

If I roll up there I intend to WIN!!!

I don’t need the grill but I would donate it to the local YMCA, church or another referred organization for a good cause.

This is some of my stuff ... PLEASE PM me back and or also reply back here....  

Brisket

            

Chicken



Bit Through Skin
  

Pulled Pork


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2011)

That's some good looking grub!


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 21, 2011)

Are those like chicken lollipops without the bone? How on earth did you get them  so small & rolled perfectly? Nice glosson them  too


----------



## eman (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks like muffin tin boneless thighs to me, Skin the thighs carefully trying not to tear the skin. Bone out the thigh. roll the meat then wrap the skin tightly around the meat place in muffin pan to cook. takes a lil practice but the presentation is great.


----------



## curecf (Aug 28, 2011)

[h6]We need to get some more entries. If everyone could please share this event for me. If you know anyone who loves to cook BBQ let them know. It can be anyone with your grill. It doesn't have to be anything fancy. I have the Grand Prize at my house and it is nice. Please share this event and contact me for info on entering.[/h6]


----------



## raymo76 (Aug 29, 2011)

Man if it aint local I can't make it right now, but I sure would love to participate in your event. Good cause and sounds like a lot of fun.


----------

